# Sound issue with smart tv



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I have a Sony x850d connected into a receiver for surround sound along with a PS4 and my Directv receiver. Sound works fine with the games and the cable, but when watching an app through the TV like Netflix or Vudu, the sound comes out through the TV and not the speakers. The receiver itself changes the readout to say "TV" but no sound comes out through the speakers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Usually that happens when you have the D* receiver connected to the TV. Or if the 'TV' selection on the audio/video receiver is set to bypass both audio and video to the TV. Also the TV selection on the AV remote usually means the TV and not a cable/sat receiver. Most AV remotes have a Cable/Sat selection.

IOW you need to ensure that when you select for the D* receiver that the AVR is selecting the right ports to see both video and audio.


Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I do have the sound of the TV set to external speakers. Is there a way to let the sound come out of the external speakers through the receiver? How would I set that up on the receiver end?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Not knowing what AV receiver you have, I'll just tell you how I have mine set up.

Dish/Direct receiver to HDMI 2 on AV receiver.
Cable/sat setting set to HDMI 2 on both Audio and Video



Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

The receiver is a Sony HR 34-700 and the connection goes from the TV into the receiver. Then the receiver out goes: Hd 2 Apple TV, Hd3 Directv, Hd4 ps4.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sony HR 34-700? I can find no reference to that on Sony's site or anywhere else. The only HR 34-700 I can find is a DirecTV DVR. At this point I can't help further because what you are claiming for an audio/video receiver doesn't seem to exist, or at least not those numbers.



Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

So sorry! Yes, that was my Directv receiver not the sound receiver. The Sony receiver is STR-DN1010.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, here's what you should be seeing:

HDMI from Apple TV to HDMI 2 on AVR
HDMI from HR34 to HDMI 3 on AVR
HDMI from PS4 to HDMI 4 on AVR

HDMI output from AVR to TV HDMI in.

That puts both sound and video through the Sony DN1010. And that sounds like what you are doing which leads me to believe you have been selecting the wrong thing on the remote for the DN1010. If you pick 'TV' then it usually does TV not the satellite receiver, and in order to get that sound to the DN101 you would need an optical cable from the TV to an optical in on the DN1010.

You should have a button labelled 'cable/sat' or some such and that's the one you want to configure in the DN1010's menu to select HDMI 3 as both video and audio. I'm firmly convinced it is a remote selection/configuration problem.

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

So I need an optical cable from the TV to the receiver? And where would that go in the receiver?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

IF you want TV sound like when you might use an app on the TV or watch OTA, then yes you would want an optical cable. It would plug into an optical input on the DN1010 if it has one, I can't remember if that one does or not. But then you need to configure the TV setting on the DN1010 to use that optical port.

But you do not need that if you are only watching the other devices.

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I'd love to have the sound come out of the external speakers when the TV is changed to Netflix or any other internal app. The problem is that while the other devices have their own HD input, there's nothing to change the receiver to in order to get those internal apps playing through the speakers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, went back and read your original post. Everything is fine except that when you have TV or the apps on that TV playing the sound is only coming from your TV and not the AV receiver.

There is an optical port on your DN1010 and I think there is one on the TV too. The one on the DN1010 is an input, the one on the TV is an output. Get an optical cable and plug it in to those two ports. Then you need to tell your DN1010 that when "TV" is selected on the remote for it that the sound is coming from the optical port. On many AV receivers that is a default setting, not sure on yours.

Ensure the TV sound is set to external speakers. Sound should then play through your DN1010 to your surround speakers. You might have to play with the volume on the TV as how that works varies a bit.

Other than having an optical cable, you have everything needed to get the sound from the TV to play through the DN1010.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> OK, went back and read your original post. Everything is fine except that when you have TV or the apps on that TV playing the sound is only coming from your TV and not the AV receiver.
> 
> There is an optical port on your DN1010 and I think there is one on the TV too. The one on the DN1010 is an input, the one on the TV is an output. Get an optical cable and plug it in to those two ports. Then you need to tell your DN1010 that when "TV" is selected on the remote for it that the sound is coming from the optical port. On many AV receivers that is a default setting, not sure on yours.
> 
> ...


I've got the same Sony AVR the TS does and it's a royal PITA! I'd like to buy a Sony 4K AVR, but I have to admit I'm afraid the 4K AVR would do the same thing the 1010 does. I have the 4K TV set to mute and it does control the AVR but the constant switching of the AVR when I switch feeds is enough to drive me up a wall. I usually have to dive for the 1010's remote after I switch feeds.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich, you might remember I recently got an Onkyo NR757 to try for a bit. I'm keeping it! Works quite well and is easy to set everything up. Has 3 HDMI 4K ports fully implemented and 5 other HDMI ports that are not HDCP 2.2. Plenty of power, very configurable, just overall a very nice AVR. I'm not a Sony AVR fan but I think this Onkyo is much better in every way compared to a Sony. The NR757 is THX audio certified, they also have a NR656 which is not THX but otherwise very close in specs. The NR656 goes on sale now and then, so far the NR757 hasn't.

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you TV has an HDMI input that supports ARC (audio return channel) you need to connect that input to your audio receiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

peds48 said:


> If you TV has an HDMI input that supports ARC (audio return channel) you need to connect that input to your audio receiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The DN1010 doesn't support ARC from what I remember.

That said, ARC is not the panacea that it is supposed to be. Lots of issues in many threads at AVSForums about ARC issues.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Rich, you might remember I recently got an Onkyo NR757 to try for a bit. I'm keeping it! Works quite well and is easy to set everything up. Has 3 HDMI 4K ports fully implemented and 5 other HDMI ports that are not HDCP 2.2. Plenty of power, very configurable, just overall a very nice AVR. I'm not a Sony AVR fan but I think this Onkyo is much better in every way compared to a Sony. The NR757 is THX audio certified, they also have a NR656 which is not THX but otherwise very close in specs. The NR656 goes on sale now and then, so far the NR757 hasn't.
> 
> Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


I remember the Onkyo, I've considered it. I just checked Amazon and found _*this*_. I'm not sure if this one, which appears slightly different than the Onkyo for $699 that Amazon also has listed, is the same as yours. Here's a _*link *_to the $699 unit. The remotes are different, but the backs look...almost... the same. Any thoughts? One of the things that bothered me about the Onkyo is the lack of the HDMI1, HDMI2, etc, buttons on the remote. I do like the 3 HDCP 2.2 ports, what I don't understand is this: Do AP and NF need 2.2 protection? I kinda doubt that I'll ever get D* 4K hardware, so all I'd probably need for 4K is an FTV box. I already have an ATV4 box and would use that for some content, but that's not a 4K concern.

Also, do you have any optical ports hooked up? If you do, do you see the same switching problems I do on the Sony AVR?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> If you TV has an HDMI input that supports ARC (audio return channel) you need to connect that input to your audio receiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how I use the Smart features of my TV. When I switch from that setting to other settings, the 1010 keeps switching back to TV, which is fed from an optical port.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> The DN1010 doesn't support ARC from what I remember.
> 
> That said, ARC is not the panacea that it is supposed to be. Lots of issues in many threads at AVSForums about ARC issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do get 5.1 sound when using the optical port of the TV to feed the 1010.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The first one is the previous model year, don't know what differences there are.

NF needs 2.2 protection on my Hopper, don't know if that is a requirement otherwise as I have no way to test. AP may or may not. I've got my Hopper 3 and FireTV box hooked to the ports that support 2.2.

And yes I do use optical. In fact 2 of them. One is for the Hopper 3 since Netflix on it won't do DD over HDMI for some odd reason, and the other for the TV sound for when I use one of the Smart Apps or watch OTA. On the Onkyo (and HK and Denon's too), I just configure the selection something like this:

Video = HDMIx
Audio = Opticalx

Works just fine and not twiddling after the initial configuration is done.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> The DN1010 doesn't support ARC from what I remember.
> 
> That said, ARC is not the panacea that it is supposed to be. Lots of issues in many threads at AVSForums about ARC issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


if no ARC support then an alternate connection is required. Toslink back to the AVR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Will try the optical cable when I get home from work. Just wonder if the receiver will allow me to configure it that way easily.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You are going to have to assign the optical connection on your AVR to the matching input in the AVR


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> The first one is the previous model year, don't know what differences there are.
> 
> NF needs 2.2 protection on my Hopper, don't know if that is a requirement otherwise as I have no way to test. AP may or may not. I've got my Hopper 3 and FireTV box hooked to the ports that support 2.2.
> 
> ...


Thanx, that helps.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome. Note that the Onkyo's GUI/OSD is a bit different from others. I think the 747 uses the older version, the 757 is on the newer one. I found that going through the different menus without making any changes made it much easier when I got ready to do the setups. Some things are in places that seem odd at first.

But just like hanging, if you do it often enough or long enough, you get used to it! 

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> OK, went back and read your original post. Everything is fine except that when you have TV or the apps on that TV playing the sound is only coming from your TV and not the AV receiver.
> There is an optical port on your DN1010 and I think there is one on the TV too. The one on the DN1010 is an input, the one on the TV is an output. Get an optical cable and plug it in to those two ports. Then you need to tell your DN1010 that when "TV" is selected on the remote for it that the sound is coming from the optical port. On many AV receivers that is a default setting, not sure on yours.
> Ensure the TV sound is set to external speakers. Sound should then play through your DN1010 to your surround speakers. You might have to play with the volume on the TV as how that works varies a bit.
> Other than having an optical cable, you have everything needed to get the sound from the TV to play through the DN1010.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok I have the optical from the tv into the DN1010. I'm not sure about how to configure it. With just the optical plugged in, the sound still comes out through the TV. Not sure how to tell the receiver how to use the speakers and not the TV.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Clark Kent said:


> Ok I have the optical from the tv into the DN1010. I'm not sure about how to configure it. With just the optical plugged in, the sound still comes out through the TV. Not sure how to tell the receiver how to use the speakers and not the TV.


Have you tried turning the TV speakers to OFF ? When you do it should send the sound out the optical cable.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried turning the TV speakers to OFF ? When you do it should send the sound out the optical cable.


Yes. On the TV, I changed the setting from TV Speaker to External.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Welcome. Note that the Onkyo's GUI/OSD is a bit different from others. I think the 747 uses the older version, the 757 is on the newer one. I found that going through the different menus without making any changes made it much easier when I got ready to do the setups. Some things are in places that seem odd at first.
> 
> But just like hanging, if you do it often enough or long enough, you get used to it!
> 
> Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


This is why I keep leaning towards the Sony AVRs...very little learning curve. I hope the Onkyos come with a paper manual rather than one that has to be downloaded?

Rich

PS: I had to delete a similar post.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Clark Kent said:


> Yes. On the TV, I changed the setting from TV Speaker to External.


And you're still getting sound from the TV? What happens when you mute the TV? You have selected the "TV" button on the remote, right?

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> This is why I keep leaning towards the Sony AVRs...very little learning curve. I hope the Onkyos come with a paper manual rather than one that has to be downloaded?
> 
> Rich
> 
> PS: I had to delete a similar post.


Rich, it is just a little different and not hard to figure out. A quick walk through of the menuing system makes it all very clear IMO. Hell, I didn't think the Sony's GUI/OSD was all that good either.

Paper manual? Yeah, when was the last time you saw one of those??  They have a 'basic manual' that comes with it that is actually pretty good. I downloaded the 'advanced manual' but never had a need to actually at it.

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Clark Kent said:


> I have a Sony x850d connected into a receiver for surround sound along with a PS4 and my Directv receiver. Sound works fine with the games and the cable, but when watching an app through the TV like Netflix or Vudu, the sound comes out through the TV and not the speakers. The receiver itself changes the readout to say "TV" but no sound comes out through the speakers.


　This is from the manual on page 14

https://docs.sony.com/release//Ref_4584788121.pdf

*AUDIO OUT*4 /*
•To listen to the TV's sound through the connected equipment, press *HOME*. 

Select [*Settings*]  [*Sound*]  [Headphone/Audio out] and then *select the desired item*.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Rich, it is just a little different and not hard to figure out. A quick walk through of the menuing system makes it all very clear IMO. Hell, I didn't think the Sony's GUI/OSD was all that good either.
> 
> _*Paper manual? Yeah, when was the last time you saw one of those??*_  They have a 'basic manual' that comes with it that is actually pretty good. I downloaded the 'advanced manual' but never had a need to actually at it.
> 
> Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


When I bought the Sony 1010 it came with a manual. I don't remember when I bought it. I'm kinda leaning toward buying an Onkyo now...

I'm thoroughly disgusted with the Sony AVR. This constant switching back and forth between feeds is enough to drive me away from another Sony AVR altho I'm considering bringing a Sony AVR up from another room and trying that to see if the switching stops. What really bothers me is the fact that I never had this problem with the Panny plasma. All these switching issues popped up when I put the 4K Samsung TV in our TV room. Makes me wonder just how much control the TV has over the AVR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> This is from the manual on page 14
> 
> https://docs.sony.com/release//Ref_4584788121.pdf
> 
> ...


I wish you'd find something in the Sony manual that tells me how to stop the Sony AVR from switching feeds...randomly?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I wish you'd find something in the Sony manual that tells me how to stop the Sony AVR from switching feeds...randomly?
> 
> Rich


That might be impossible but tell me which one you have and I will research it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> When I bought the Sony 1010 it came with a manual. I don't remember when I bought it. I'm kinda leaning toward buying an Onkyo now...
> 
> I'm thoroughly disgusted with the Sony AVR. This constant switching back and forth between feeds is enough to drive me away from another Sony AVR altho I'm considering bringing a Sony AVR up from another room and trying that to see if the switching stops. What really bothers me is the fact that I never had this problem with the Panny plasma. All these switching issues popped up when I put the 4K Samsung TV in our TV room. Makes me wonder just how much control the TV has over the AVR.
> 
> Rich


Do you have HDMI / CEC control turned ON ? Tried turning that feature to OFF ?

See pages 70 - 72. This sounds like it might be a little tricky between items being HDMI or HDMI-Easy in the set up of the AVR.
https://docs.sony.com/release//STRDN1010.pdf

Still looking.

See page 125 also. It says stuff about re-setup if you change the connections or have a power loss, etc and it has to be re-setup.

*The Control for HDMI function does not work. *• Check the HDMI connection (page 27). 

• Make sure "Ctrl for HDMI" is set to "ON" in HDMI Settings menu. • Make sure the connected component is compatible with the Control for HDMI function. 

• Check the Control for HDMI settings on the connected component. Refer to the operating instructions of the connected component. 


• Repeat the procedures of "Preparing for the "BRAVIA" Sync" if you change the HDMI connection, connect/disconnect the AC power cord (mains lead), or when there is a power failure (page 70).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Do you have HDMI / CEC control turned ON ? Tried turning that feature to OFF ?
> 
> See pages 70 - 72. This sounds like it might be a little tricky between items being HDMI or HDMI-Easy in the set up of the AVR.
> https://docs.sony.com/release//STRDN1010.pdf
> ...


Mmm. I had already done all the suggested steps. Here's what's happening: When I put the HR (it's on HDMI1) on and use the remote to select HDMI1 the AVR goes to HDMI1 as it should. (With the Panny plasma the switching was automatic, with the 4K Sammy the switching sometimes happens automatically sometimes I have to select the proper input...This is what leads me to think the TV is somehow affecting the AVR.) Then the AVR switches to TV which is an optical input. I switch the feed back to HDMI1 and sometimes it stays there sometimes it switches back to TV. This usually happens a couple times and then it stays on HDMI1.

I have an ATV4 that isn't affected by the random switching. I find that odd. The ATV4 causes the AVR to switch to the proper feed (HDMI3) and it usually stays there.

I'm using the optical outputs of the TV and the upscaling BD player to feed the AVR on its TV mode. When I was using the Panny plasma in that room I did not have any optical outputs feeding the AVR and the AVR worked perfectly.

I can fix this temporarily by resetting the AVR but it quickly goes back to randomly switching. When I have something on the TV button the AVR will switch to the last HDMI output and sometimes it switches to the ATV4 which screws everything up.

Hope you can understand all this, I'm confused. This has been going on since I put the 4K set in our TV room in...January or February.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Mmm. I had already done all the suggested steps. Here's what's happening: When I put the HR (it's on HDMI1) on and use the remote to select HDMI1 the AVR goes to HDMI1 as it should. (With the Panny plasma the switching was automatic, with the 4K Sammy the switching sometimes happens automatically sometimes I have to select the proper input...This is what leads me to think the TV is somehow affecting the AVR.) Then the AVR switches to TV which is an optical input. I switch the feed back to HDMI1 and sometimes it stays there sometimes it switches back to TV. This usually happens a couple times and then it stays on HDMI1.
> 
> I have an ATV4 that isn't affected by the random switching. I find that odd. The ATV4 causes the AVR to switch to the proper feed (HDMI3) and it usually stays there.
> 
> ...


Have you tried turning off HDMI control in the TV and the DTV receiver to see if the AVR will stay when you select the input with the remote ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried turning off HDMI control in the TV and the DTV receiver to see if the AVR will stay when you select the input with the remote ?


No I haven't. I'll try that today...hell, I'll try anything to get the random switching to stop. Thanx...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried turning off HDMI control in the TV and the DTV receiver to see if the AVR will stay when you select the input with the remote ?


So...I tried your suggestion and it WORKED!!! Don't really understand why, but it worked and the AVR can now be kept. Can't thank you enough.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> So...I tried your suggestion and it WORKED!!! Don't really understand why, but it worked and the AVR can now be kept. Can't thank you enough.
> 
> Rich


Sometimes there is no answer to explain why something does or does not work.

Back when I was working we made some parts that were pretty hard as in hardness of the metal, not complicated hard.
When we tapped the holes they all were too small and the inspection gage would not screw into them. These were 1-1/4" diameter threads.
An old guy like me, I was young and stupid but I knew it all, told me to put a shop red rag over the hole and then screw the tap back into the hole and take the rag with it.
All holes fit the gage after doing this. I do not have a clue as to why that worked.

Glad it is staying where you want it now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Sometimes there is no answer to explain why something does or does not work.
> 
> Back when I was working we made some parts that were pretty hard as in hardness of the metal, not complicated hard.
> When we tapped the holes they all were too small and the inspection gage would not screw into them. These were 1-1/4" diameter threads.
> ...


Some pros and cons:

I lost the ability of the AVR to be controlled by the TV going off. This means I have to use the AVR's remote to turn on the AVR. Minor annoyance.

No switching takes place at all. Another minor annoyance.

No switching takes place at all. Big pro for me.

I can now use the other HDMI output on my BD player for sound. Big pro.

All in all, we're so happy the random switching is over. Now I can buy another AVR and not worry about the thing going berserk.

Again, we want to thank you for coming up with that suggestion...I still don't understand what or why it worked, but the issue is resolved! You did good, Jimmie!!!

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich, ARC and HDMI-CEC has had a rocky past. Early implementations such as on your DN1010 were twitchy as were other brands/models of the time. Mostly because the new other equipment got better at it. That said, ARC is still an issue for some with new gear too.

I use a Harmony Elite remote, and previously a Harmony One because diddling with all these other remotes just is a royal PITA! On mine I use an activity, like Watch Hopper. Push that and it turns on the TV if it is off, turns on the AVR, turns on the Hopper, sets TV input properly, sets AVR properly. One and done!! 

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Rich, ARC and HDMI-CEC has had a rocky past. Early implementations such as on your DN1010 were twitchy as were other brands/models of the time. Mostly because the new other equipment got better at it. That said, ARC is still an issue for some with new gear too.
> 
> I use a Harmony Elite remote, and previously a Harmony One because diddling with all these other remotes just is a royal PITA! On mine I use an activity, like Watch Hopper. Push that and it turns on the TV if it is off, turns on the AVR, turns on the Hopper, sets TV input properly, sets AVR properly. One and done!!
> 
> Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


I've been ignoring the Harmony remotes for years...I'm beginning to rethink that. I think I might pull the trigger on the Onkyo.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've been ignoring the Harmony remotes for years...I'm beginning to rethink that. I think I might pull the trigger on the Onkyo.
> 
> Rich


The Harmony remotes make more and more sense as we keep adding stuff to our AV setups. They are easy to configure and work quite well.

Yeah, give the Onkyo a trial run, I think you'll like it.

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Weird. I think I have the sound for TV apps finally coming through the external speakers. However, sound is not coming out of the two rear speakers. Is this because apps like Netflix aren't in surround sound?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Clark Kent said:


> Weird. I think I have the sound for TV apps finally coming through the external speakers. However, sound is not coming out of the two rear speakers. Is this because apps like Netflix aren't in surround sound?


Depends on where you are running your Netflix from, and some of their stuff isn't in surround.

Lloyd from the Pixel


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I'm running it through the Smart TV with the audio through the external speakers. Just sounds weird.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Depends on where you are running your Netflix from, and some of their stuff isn't in surround.
> 
> Lloyd from the Pixel


Shouldn't he still get sound from all the speakers when using an AVR? My sound system converts all non-surround content to PCM which puts the same thing on the two front speakers and the two back speakers.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Shouldn't he still get sound from all the speakers when using an AVR? My sound system converts all non-surround content to PCM which puts the same thing on the two front speakers and the two back speakers.
> 
> Rich


Yes and no... 

Depends on settings in the AVR. For instance, I have all my sources set to add DD PLIIZ (actually I use a THX mode), so I get 7.1 regardless of input. But it is usually a setting you have to make at some point, it isn't an automatic on any AVR I've seen.

Lloyd from the Pixel


----------

